# Improving Birth.org menstrual cup fundraiser, support for Days for Girls



## jljeppson (Jul 18, 2004)

Ever wondered why so many women rave about menstrual cups? Now is your chance to try out this amazing little period product at about half the price of national brands AND support Improving Birth, too!

A menstrual cup is a little reusable receptacle that you insert into your vagina during your period. It catches the flow; you rinse it out, reinsert, and then thoroughly clean it at the end of your cycle.

- Never worry about forgetting to buy tampons or pads again
- Stays in for up to 10 hours!
- Made of ultra-soft, medical-grade silicone
- Hypoallergenic and free of phthalates, latex, and bleaches
- Guaranteed for 2 years but can last many years more with proper care

Menstrual cups leak less, hold more, and are totally appropriate for sports, swimming, and other activities. Not only are they easy to use (you'll get the hang of it after about a day or so, we promise), they're good for the earth--reusable, so less waste!--and good for your wallet, too. We calculated that you can save $400 or more over five years by using a menstrual cup instead of tampons!

FAQs here! http://improvingbirth.org/store/faq-ib-menstrual-cup

Tag your friends here to save even more when you take advantage of our group rate and buy 5, 10, or more cups at 10%-15% off!

// Orders open Thursday, Nov. 12 and close Wednesday, Nov. 25 
// Orders expected to ship week of Dec. 14

Order here! http://improvingbirth.org/product/ib-menstrual-cup/

YOUR PURCHASE MATTERS: All sales benefit Improving Birth, the national maternity care advocacy group that's making respectful, evidence-based care a reality in communities like yours! We are a mom-run, volunteer-run, 501(c)(3) organization, and your support will help us continue to change the conversation on birth and maternity care in the U.S.

HELP A SISTER OUT: If you are not in the market for a menstrual cup yourself, please consider buying one for a girl or woman in the developing world, whose future is impacted by access to feminine hygiene products like this one. Without that access, girls and women miss school and work, feel shame around their periods, and get infections from using harsh and unsanitary materials to catch their flows. We are collecting cups to give to the dynamic organization Days for Girls, which is bringing dignity and empowerment to girls and women around the world, around their feminine health. It will cost you $20, but it will mean SO MUCH MORE to one girl or woman.

Donate here! http://improvingbirth.org/product/ib-menstrual-cup-donate/


----------

